# Not a true one coz it's Xmas :)



## Mozzy (9 Dec 2011)

SLEEPING WITH MICK

The guys were on a bicycle tour. No one wanted to room with Mick, because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.

The first guy slept with Mick and comes to breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess and his eyes all bloodshot.

They said, "Man, what happened to you? He said, "Mick snored so loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night."

The next night it was a different guy's turn. In the morning, same thing, hair all standing up, eyes all bloodshot.

They said, "Man, what happened to you? You look awful! He said, 'Man, that Mick shakes the roof with his snoring. I watched him all night."

The third night was Bill's turn. He was a tanned, older , more professional cyclist, a man's man.. The next morning he came to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed.

"Good morning!" he said. They couldn't believe it.. They said, "Man, what happened?" He said, "Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked Mick into bed, patted him on the arse, and kissed him good night on the lips. Mick sat up and watched me all night."


----------



## jonathanw (10 Dec 2011)

LOL- many a variation on that theme!


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2011)

The old one's are the best, eh!


----------



## Mozzy (14 Dec 2011)

Blue said:


> The old one's are the best, eh!


Oh they so are. Then there was Quasimodo …. he looked just like …nah, a dead ringer for someone no doubt


----------



## Chris-H (16 Dec 2011)

Mozzy said:


> SLEEPING WITH MICK
> 
> The guys were on a bicycle tour. No one wanted to room with Mick, because he snored so badly. They decided it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him the whole time, so they voted to take turns.
> 
> ...


Not heard that one before,very good


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2011)

Quasimodo,erm his name rings a bell.Can't say i know him.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Dec 2011)

Quasimodo is retiring soon. He's getting a 30 grand lump sum & 25 years back pay.


----------

